# Sick Pigeon In my Garden, advice?



## mrswalters (Aug 23, 2006)

I have had a pigeon in my garden since yesterday evening, it was and is reluctant to fly, feathers puffed up and shaking, and eyes closed over most of the time.
I used a towel to pick it up and put it in my tree, so it would be sheltered and safer from the neighbourhood cats and my dog for the night. I thought it might be in shock. But its still there this morning, and now it still doesn't want to open its eyes, but the shaking has stopped and feather are no longer puffed up. I brought it down from the tree and put it in a cardboard box with some water and food, but have now noticed it has a big lump in its throat. Any advice out there?I really want to help this beautifiul bird.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi MrsWalters, 

Thank you for taking the time to help out this pigeon. Can you bring it indoors in the box? This would be beneficial to this bird if it is sick and it sounds like it is. It needs warmth to help fight off whatever illness it has without draining all it's resources.

Can you describe the lump in it's throat? It is yellowish and like a nodule? A lump in the throat would seem to indicate canker. This is a protozoal disease in pigeons that usually affects the insides of the mouth and throat.

Can you take a picture of the bird and/or the throat and post?

Thanks again for helping this pigeon and doing whatever you can to make it more comfortable


----------



## mrswalters (Aug 23, 2006)

*Thanks for advice*

Unfortunately I don't have a camera to take a picture of the bird, but the lump is from inside I think, not coloured. It almost looks like it has swallowed something and it is sticking out . I have just brought it inside now.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi again, 

Try to take a look down the birds throat and see if you see anything obstructing it's mouth or if something doesn't look right. Gently pry open the birds mandibles and use a flashlight to look inside. It should be clear, free from any absesses and nice healthy pink.

Warmth is very important though right now for this bird. Has it drank any water yet? What are you offering for food?

Don't worry about getting anything from this bird but do keep him away from other animals or children and wash your hands after handling it. These are just normal hygiene procedures after dealing with any wild animal.


----------



## mrswalters (Aug 23, 2006)

*Thanks again*

Thankyou for your help Brad, 
I've just taken a look at the bird again, inside its throat seemed ok, but I think I may be losing it. It hasn't drank any water, and is now standing lop sided, and it wont open its eyes. I think I will see if my local vet will see to it. Thanks again for your kind help and advice.
Wendy


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Wendy, 

No problem. May I ask, are you in the UK? Is this a wood pigeon? And are you familiar with birds and pigeons? If you do take it to a vet, you really need to find one that a) treats birds and b) is compassionate and won't just euthanize the bird. 

We have many members in the UK that might be able to help and assist if you can wait a bit.

Sorry I couldn't help more and it's hard to know what is going on and without pictures. The canker may be farther down the throat and not visible by looking. As well, there could be something else going on or multiple things going on at the same time.

For now though, keep him warm, quiet and in a semi dark location to reduce his stress.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Wendy,

Can you let us know where you are?

As Brad says, the best you can do is keep him warm and draught free now, it will help the vet if he is stabilised this way by the time he sees him.

Is it a little brown pigeon with a dark ring around his neck? The adults are often very sick by the time they let themselves be caught.

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Wendy. Welcome.
Thank you for taking in this pij.

If you haven't already done so, would you please click on this link & follow the step by step directions.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822

Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## mrswalters (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pigeon picking up a bit*

Hi everyone,
I am in Uk, yes in Liverpool. It is not a wood pigeon, just a normal grey. No dark ring on the neck.
I went to take him to the vet before, but when I went in he had flown out of the box, and up onto the window ledge inside.I keep making sure he is ok. Seems to have calmed down alot, I don't think he has eaten or drank anything yet. But his droppings are grass green colour - I don't know if this is good? The thing I am most worried about is his eye. He is so reluctant to open his left. It looks difficult for him.
Wendy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Wendy,

Please provide some warmth for this bird, and give some hydration drink, as provided in the link #8822 given earlier


----------



## sweetpea (Aug 20, 2004)

I also have a dove that is hanging around the bird table who seems very sick. I nearly caught him but he turned at the last minute. I did notice that he was breathing through his mouth and there did seem to be a yellowish substance around his beak (canker?). He just sits out of reach all day on top of my aviary, just puffed up. I think he likes the company of my doves. I am not sure if he is an young one or older. If I do manage to catch him and he does have canker, how can I treat him. I live in the UK and meds are only available from the vets, most who are very unsympathetic to wild doves or pigeons. Is canker contagious, is there a risk that my birds can get this just from this little sick one, as he sits fluffed up all day on top of my aviary.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I can send you meds for canker of you can e-mail me your address. 

If you catch the dove before thetablets arrive just ask for some Spartrix at your vets, it doesn't need a prescription do you don't have to explain who it is for. Most people that keep pigeons and doves will use it occasionally as a preventative, but it comes in packs of 30 tablets.

Cynthia


----------



## sweetpea (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi Cynthia, thank you for your kind offer of meds. I have not seen the dove since this morning, I tried to catch him got really close and he spotted me at the last second. I am hoping he will be back at tea time, if I do manage to catch him I will keep him quiet and warm, get some spartrix from my vets and email you Cynthia. Once again thank you for your help.


----------

